# Thundershirt



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Almost a yr ago there was talk about the Thundershirt.... but I didn't buy one then... but after Re-reading that post, I decided to buy one-my Mnachestire Terrier is scared of EVERYTHING, including his shadow *sigh* continuously shakes...pants.... it drives my NUts!

after the post almost a yr ago, does anyone still like the Thundershirt or does the effects wear off after awhile.... does the dog get used to the shirt and go back to being scared/anxious ?

inquiring minds want to know :coolwink:


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I have one for Roo and it did help her. It's not a miracle worker or anything like that, but I find it does help keep them more calm. It's akin to swaddling a baby. I got it for her due to her fear of car rides and thunderstorms. I got Roo as a rescue and she came to me with a lot of fears. I no longer use it because she has slowly become much better with both things over time.  I'd give it a try, it can't hurt, and could possibly help. Have you tried rescue remedy? That's something else you might want to consider.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

I've never tried the thundershirt so I'm no help there. Amazingly, in spite of both being rescues and having come from nasty circumstances, neither of mine have many fear issues. A good friend of mine has a chi/poodle x, about 5 lbs, who is very afraid of thunder. She told me she'd heard that rubbing a dryer sheet on them helped calm them down. She scoffed, but at the last thunderstorm, she decided to give it a try. She couldn't believe that it worked! Lexie stopped shaking and hiding in the corner, and calmed right down. Who knows why it worked, but she swears it did!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow that's interesting. I'd never heard that one. I guess it helps neutralize the electricity? All I can figure.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Tink said:


> she'd heard that rubbing a dryer sheet on them helped calm them down.





foggy said:


> I guess it helps neutralize the electricity? .


gotta try that one on him... and adding to Foggy... if nothing else, he will smell Bounty Fresh!  

after all......... sometimes he gets gas when frightened... PHEW!!!


----------



## Hopie'sMummy (Mar 20, 2011)

I just ordered a thundershirt for Hopie today (typhoon season starts in about a month) so when I get it I'll let you know if it works. I got it embroidered with her name, and I got it in pink, so even if it doesn't work she'll still have a cute jacket to wear! haha!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I think they do help keep them calm, I stlil use Oakley's when we go new places as she freaks out, and instead, she just sits and observes, when she's in the shirt. I just wish they were not so ugly...she has the rugby pink, but...still...ugly lol.


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

I got one for Prada when she was younger (doesn't fit any more)
It did really help us with thunder
She used to shiver SOOO much much after putting it on she would somehow calm down
Eventually she got used to the sound and didn't need it any more
Hope you find it useful too


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

thanks everyone, I had ordered one when I first posted so hopefully it will arrive soon... I have several things ordered that will be arriving this week and after this 4 day work week I have 2 weeks off YEAH!!! although I will be nursing Chico from his surgery I am sure I will have time to play with the 'new toys' ....lol


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

Please, tell all when you get it & try it out. My nephew Baci is terrified of thunder, fireworks, etc. It would be a great help to my sister if this works!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> I think they do help keep them calm, I stlil use Oakley's when we go new places as she freaks out, and instead, she just sits and observes, when she's in the shirt. I just wish they were not so ugly...she has the rugby pink, but...still...ugly lol.


Maybe you could bedazzle it!! :laughing8:


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I got one for Emmie, at the vet's request. She is NOT afraid of loud noises or thunder, but I got one for generalized anxiety. It does seem to help, but the front part that goes under the throat, was too big, so I cut it so it rides down lower, and doesn't choke her. Now I have to sew it! Sue


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

cherper said:


> Maybe you could bedazzle it!! :laughing8:


This is what i was looking into them for, cause my Dillon has issues with me leaving him.
The DAP diffuser and spray does nothing for him.
I may just get one and see how we go, as well as try Rescue remedy. 
Let us know how you get on Jan. xxx


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I will...... I think it got shipped today so hopefully it won't be long before I get it......


----------



## Hopie'sMummy (Mar 20, 2011)

Our thundershirt came today! So beautiful in rugby pink with Hopie's name embroidered on it. Already I can notice a difference. I let her wear it while I was cleaning up around the house and she is a LOT less jumpy and doesn't cower when, say, my husband opens a can of coke. Then I let her wear it again when I took her out for her nighttime walk and again, far less jumpy and wasn't so scared by the nighttime noises. I love it!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I was VERY skeptic when I ordered the Thundershirt........ but I am a believer now....... Buster usually pants hard and paces when storm comes up but with the shirt on.... he actually SLEPT!!! I can't believe it....... I intend to order 1-2 more of the Thundershirts!!!

Buster doesn't like going outside to potty in the shirt but he will do it........ he just would rather be 'nekked' when he goes out to potty 

BTW, Buster is a Manchester Terrier...


----------



## whatthepup (Jul 29, 2011)

I bought one a few weeks ago for Rogi to try to remedy separation anxiety and hyperactivity.

About 10 minutes after putting it on him, he passed out and fell asleep :hello1:

Sometimes we put it on him at night when he used to whine and whimper from being in the crate. Sometimes it worked, but sometimes it didn't. He still is really hyper though. Sometimes he wears it while playing and it reduces his ability to roll over or bend.

I haven't used it for a while now as I feel it's effects have worn off. I have noticed however that Rogi has stopped with his usual shivering from when we first got him. 

I have yet to try it during a thunderstorm though. We don't have many thunderstorms where we live.


----------

